# tallarines



## Lula_

Hola!!

Estoy corrigiendo la traducción de un catalogo sobre distintos tipos de pasta... Tallarines son tagliatelle o tagliolini?!
Feliz Pascua a todos, sobre todo a los que la pasan trabajando!!


----------



## bellota_2601

Bienvenido al foro.
Encontré esto en Wikipedia:
La palabra "tallarín" o "tallarines" deriva de la palabra italiana "tagliarini" y ésta del verbo "tagliare" (tallar, cortar). 

Espero te ayude
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Piensa que en italiano hay una enorme cantidad de términos para la pasta y que nosotros ni siquiera logramos distinguirlas


----------



## Lula_

Muchas gracias,

ya sé que tenemos demasiados nombres para la pasta, pero como estoy corrigiendo una traducción queria estar segura antes de borrar todo... al final voy a dejar los nombres en italiano!! 
Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Me refería a que _nosotros_ tenemos muchos menos y que es normal que no encuentres una correspondencia


----------



## lisis

Yo diría que somos bastante básicos y no diferenciamos casi nada: según mi opinión, los tallarines es cualquier tipo de pasta larga y plana (o sea, como los spaghetti pero planos). Creo que debe incluir los dos que dices, y algunos más (tipo bavette, si es que este nombre se usa en Italia).


----------



## infinite sadness

In siciliano ci sono i _*"tagliarini"*_, e mi sembra che vengano tradotte in italiano con *tagliatelle.*


----------



## gatogab

Es que se ha castellanizado el italiano.
La traducción literal de 'spaghetti' es 'cordelitos'. Sin embargo los llamamos 'espaguetis'
La traducción de 'tagliarini' quizás es 'cortaditos'. Y fué a dar como 'tallarines'
¿Y que decir de los _'macarrones'_?
Es como afirma Neuro, la cocina italiana tiene nombre para cada tipo y forma de pasta, cosa que no resulta en otros paises.
gg


----------



## Angel.Aura

Lula_ said:


> Muchas gracias,
> 
> ya sé que tenemos demasiados nombres para la pasta, pero como estoy corrigiendo una traducción queria estar segura antes de borrar todo... al final voy a dejar los nombres en italiano!!
> Muchísimas gracias!


In italiano? 
Ma se la parola di partenza è in italiano devi usare quella come titolo del thread e specificarlo, per favore.
Altrimenti arriviamo al messaggio numero 9 sernza capire con esattezza la tua domanda.
Puoi precisare, per cortesia?

Grazie, ti aspettiamo.


----------



## Lula_

Angel.Aura said:


> In italiano?
> Ma se la parola di partenza è in italiano devi usare quella come titolo del thread e specificarlo, per favore.
> Altrimenti arriviamo al messaggio numero 9 sernza capire con esattezza la tua domanda.
> Puoi precisare, per cortesia?
> 
> Grazie, ti aspettiamo.




Scusate!! Anzi grazie per l'informazione 
Il mio problema è appunto questa revisione di un catalogo su diversi tipi di pasta verso lo spagnolo, il traduttore ha tradotto tagliolini con tallarines ma in realtà cercando ho visto che spesso si indicano anche le tagliatelle...
Lascerò tutto in italiano a questo punto!!

Buona giornata!


----------



## gatogab

Lula_ said:


> Scusate!! Anzi grazie per l'informazione
> Il mio problema è appunto questa revisione di un catalogo su diversi tipi di pasta verso lo spagnolo, il traduttore ha tradotto tagliolini con tallarines ma in realtà cercando ho visto che spesso si indicano anche le tagliatelle...
> Lascerò tutto in italiano a questo punto!!
> Buona giornata!


Tanto per.....
*Macarones con chorizo *= *Pennette all'arrabbiata *

Buon appetito

gg


----------



## Lula_

Ecco, adesso dovrei aver corretto il titolo in modo comprensibile (spero)  scusatemi e grazie per le dritte 

Visto che siamo quasi all'ora di pranzo.. buon appetito!


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Lula,

credo che come hanno detto i miei predecessori, per non creare confusione con i vari tipi di pasta lunga all'uovo (di spessore più o meno grosso) sia meglio tradurlo con TAGLIATELLE. Sfido chiunque la differenza tra le fettuccine e le pappardelle. I tagliolini invece hanno una consistenza più fine...

Ciao


----------



## gatogab

*Fideos? *<==click

gg


----------

